# Eee PC 1000 has trouble with X11



## mathuin (Feb 9, 2009)

My Eee PC 1000 is running 8.0-CURRENT as of February 7.

I went through the Handbook's page on X11 Configuration and got nowhere on building an xorg.conf for this machine.  I tried 'Xorg -configure' and 'xorgconfig' and they both create non-functional configurations.  The mouse doesn't move and Control-Alt-Backspace fails to close the X server -- instead the background becomes corrupted and the only way out is to Control-Alt-Delete.  I can only get to other virtual terminals if I don't try Control-Alt-Backspace.

If any additional information is needed, please don't hesitate to ask!  Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## mathuin (Feb 11, 2009)

Well, I have a working xorg.conf now.  I still get strange things when I kill X with Control-Alt-Backspace but it works at full resolution with 24-bit color and all that jazz.  There's also no support for the Synaptics touchpad but the kernel doesn't yet see it even with the driver installed so I think something there hasn't yet been updated.

I have attached the xorg.conf to this message as a .txt file, I hope it helps other people and if anyone can tell me how to fix the other issues, that'd be great.  Thanks again to everyone who helped!


----------



## troberts (Feb 11, 2009)

You need to add the items that are "bolded". 


```
Section "ServerLayout"
	Identifier     "X.org Configured"
	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
	[B]InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
	InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
  	Option         "AllowEmptyInput" "off"[/B]
EndSection
```
The *Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"* line was added after I upgraded to Xorg 7.4 so if you are using Xorg 7.3 then you most likely will not need it.


```
Section "Screen"
	Identifier "Screen0"
	Device     "Card0"
	Monitor    "Monitor0"
	[B]DefaultDepth 24[/B]
	SubSection "Display"
		Viewport   0 0
		Depth     24
		[B]Modes "1024x768"[/B]
	EndSubSection
EndSection
```
The number after *Modes* is your screen resolution. I only have one resolution set in my file which is why there is only one here, but I think you put multiple resolutions in descending order separated by a space.


----------



## mathuin (Feb 12, 2009)

Actually, as long as I let hald detect the mouse and keyboard, I don't need to worry about AllowEmptyInput.  I do wonder how hald will handle the Synaptics, but that's a question for later when the Synaptics driver is modified to support the Eee 1000's touchpad.  Also, the color depth and resolution are all okay by default so I'm content not to fuss with that part any further. 

Speaking of drivers, I wouldn't be surprised if there were changes to the Intel driver to handle the aberrant behavior I described when exiting X.  I'd love to test stuff if anyone has anything to try!


----------

